# Went to my grand-daughter's wedding today.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

She got married today. The wedding went fine. I was a little out of my element, but did the best I could.

One thing that amazed me, was the number of females with tattoos......and I mean lots of um. Not just a little tat here and there, but *HUGE* conspicuous ones that scream "look at me".

Tattoos that cover the majority of the shoulders and back, sleeve tattoos from shoulder to wrist, and tattoos that display a message.......if you can get close enough to read um. Tattoos all over!

Maybe it's just me, but it seems like a poor way to try and express yourself......especially as a female. And yes, my 22 yr. old grand-daughter had them.

Everyone of her bridesmaid's had way more than just one tattoo on them. It almost looked like a freak-show at a carnival. And of course, the guys weren't to be out done. They had their share and more.

Anyways, it was shocking in some ways. I just don't see what the all the fuss is about. The tats sure didn't make the gals any more attractive. Kind of pathetic actually..............:smt086


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Agree..... It seems the women have taken over with tattoos.....


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Hard to improve upon the beauty of young tanned skin.

I think the next big business of the future will be laser tattoo removal. I heard it could cost Ten grand to get a big one removed. Tastes change, time moves on...things go out of style. 

Congrats on the wedding! Hope she got a good one.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Our beautiful daughter-in-law has one on her left shoulder.
Normally, she keeps it hidden by her shirt.
But when she married our son, she wore a gorgeous off-the-shoulder wedding dress. And there it was!
We thought that it was in bad taste, to wear a formal gown that exposed her tattoo.

Our son is also tattooed, and they're big, prominent, and very black.
They're really ugly: He'll never show up in a bathing suit at his department-chair's pool party.
I guess that he's the only tattooed psychiatrist on the East Coast. But one never knows, do one?

Jean and I joke (only to each other) that we are going to tell the kids that we are going to buy our four-year-old granddaughter her first tattoo.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Our beautiful daughter-in-law has one on her left shoulder.
> Normally, she keeps it hidden by her shirt.
> But when she married our son, she wore a gorgeous off-the-shoulder wedding dress. And there it was!
> We thought that it was in bad taste, to wear a formal gown that exposed her tattoo.
> ...


hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Never liked them myself, but each to their own. Only one of my kids if tat-free (as far as we know) 

But Yes - never seen one that looked better than what it was applied to.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Jean and I joke (only to each other) that we are going to tell the kids that we are going to buy our four-year-old granddaughter her first tattoo.


That could backfire, the granddaughter will probably want one 'cause mom and dad both have one.

Just remember ladies, as we age we sag and pictures in tattoos can change with gravity.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't like them, never have... and especially on women. As one member has already pointed out, it's hard to beat a beautiful woman in her nature skin. One of life's true treasures to us men. Our daughters were not allowed to get tattoos or weird piercings when they were growing up. What they did after they left home was their business, but not while they were under our roof. That included strange clothing (think goth), and Dracula-styled makeup. 

But, to each his own when they're on their own.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Found this: "all you young ladies considering getting a tattoo, remember.
A butterfly on the back becomes a buzzard in the crack as we get older"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Whew......I was a bit worried when I posted this. I didn't want to step on anyone's toes, but felt that I needed to say something, if for nothing else, to let off some steam. 

My father (83) was a baker in the Navy. He got quite a few tattoos while he served. He has them on his forearms, biceps, legs and hands. He's as proud as can be of them. One is in bad taste (naked woman), and the others are pretty harmless, such as a large dragon on the side of his calf, that he likes to brag about it costing him $2.00 when he got it while in Japan back in the early 50's. 

Anyways, I knew that my mother was not fond of his tattoos and was worried when I enlisted in the Army. I did my time and got out w/o a single tattoo. My mom was very pleased and I think my dad was a bit disappointed. 

While at my grand-daughter's wedding, a young gal was seated one row of chairs in front of me. She was wearing a backless dress so that she could show off her tattoo. It started at the base of her neck, went from one side of her shoulders to the other side, and from what I could tell, pretty much went all the way down to her waist. It was of some kind of a winged bird or something, with a bunch of other stuff going on. It was a huge tattoo. It must have cost a few thousand dollars at least.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> ...Just remember ladies, as we age we sag and pictures in tattoos can change with gravity.


We've got a few of those, here on our little island and over at the County Seat, in the convalescent home.
Tats are bad enough on the young, but on a saggy-skinned grandma they are disgustingly stupid looking. Not to mention the liver spots on them.

But then, Jean has a 78-year-old cousin named...I kid you not...Bambi! (No tats...the name is bad enough.)
And she's a great-grandma.
Yup: Grandma Bambi. (Shudder!)


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> But then, Jean has a 78-year-old cousin named...I kid you not...Bambi! (No tats...the name is bad enough.)
> And she's a great-grandma.
> Yup: Grandma Bambi. (Shudder!)


Considering when Bambi was released by Disney, she could be the real one.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Gangs , bikers etc. Obvious links. You would have known if you were FACEBOOK pro.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Gangs , bikers etc. Obvious links. You would have known if you were FACEBOOK pro.


30 yrs. in LE is better experience when it comes to tats and those sporting them, than being a member on FaceBook. :smt002


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Can't disagree with that :smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's kind of a sad commentary in many ways for many reasons, when a person has numerous tattoos on his/her body and then decides to become a criminal. Or, maybe they decided to become a criminal, and then decided to get lots of tats to adorn their body. 

Either way, it's a great way to document the identity of someone. :mrgreen:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic:


> Gangs , bikers etc. Obvious links. You would have known if you were FACEBOOK pro.


Another fad. Unfortunately one that they will have to live with once the novelty wears off. I think this all started when they had all of those bike builder shows on TV, American Choppers, Biker Build Off, Jesse James etc. "Indian Larry", may God rest his soul was my favorite bike builder, was covered with tattoo's. I loved those shows and some of the machinery that they built. It, however would never compel me to get a tattoo. They especially look hideous on women. Danielle of "American Pickers" TV show is a nice looking women yet she destroyed it with all that graffiti covering her body. What will be next for her? Face tattoo's? It's a shame because a lot of people watching these shows are easily led. Thus the proliferation of tattoo's. But who am I to tell them what to do with their own money? As much as I think tattoo's look like hell, it's really none of my business to tell someone not to get one. If they want to look like an abandoned building in the South Bronx, so be it. I saw one man who was bald and had a tattoo of his face on the back of his head. Now that was clever! Oh yes, Facebook another fad I could never get "Zuckered" into.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:


> Either way, it's a great way to document the identity of someone.


Yeah, but the way things are going today, it will be easier to identify someone who has no tattoo's. Some people have so many of them it's hard to distinguish any of them.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> paratrooper:
> 
> Yeah, but the way things are going today, it will be easier to identify someone who has no tattoo's. Some people have so many of them it's hard to distinguish any of them.


Good point.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> 30 yrs. in LE is better experience when it comes to tats and those sporting them, than being a member on FaceBook. :smt002


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, wonder if there's a 'tat' for Facebook?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, wonder if there's a 'tat' for Facebook?


One might be surprised at how often LE uses FaceBook to find and locate criminals. :anim_lol:


----------



## westy39 (Jun 29, 2014)

I will also state I don't think much of tats. However as a former street cop, I came to love tats as a form of ID. I can't recall the number of times we were able to ID guys and gals by their tats. I also found tats to be very helpful to ID bodies, when there was no other form of ID on the person or in their effects. Soooo I will say that tats do have their place... so to speak.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

westy39 said:


> I will also state I don't think much of tats. However as a former street cop, I came to love tats as a form of ID. I can't recall the number of times we were able to ID guys and gals by their tats. I also found tats to be very helpful to ID bodies, when there was no other form of ID on the person or in their effects. Soooo I will say that tats do have their place... so to speak.


You are right when it comes to identifying people. I can't even count the number of times I took pics of those with tats on them. When asked why I was doing it, you should have seen the face on them when I told them why, and when it registered in their mind.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> One might be surprised at how often LE uses FaceBook to find and locate criminals. :anim_lol:


Especially after they post pic's or videos of themselves committing the crimes and can't figure out how Johnny Law caught them.


----------



## DirtyCommie (Oct 18, 2014)

Everyone is free to do what they want to do so long as they don't hurt anyone else, that's one of the great things about this country. Would I ever cover myself in ink from head to toe? No, but if someone wants to express themselves in that manner, I say more power to them.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

DirtyCommie said:


> Everyone is free to do what they want to do so long as they don't hurt anyone else, that's one of the great things about this country. Would I ever cover myself in ink from head to toe? No, but if someone wants to express themselves in that manner, I say more power to them.


I doubt anyone would argue with this save for one exception; your kids.

When in your charge you own them (bet some will argue with that). Controlling their behavior, knowing who they hangout with, realizing that how they dress is advertising for any and all... Be nosy. Make them wait until their adults and gone from the nest to take decisions about tats and clothing and other things for which they will have to answer on their own... like getting hired at a good job or attracting a responsible someone or whatever.

Yep, what you do when you're on your own is your business and no one else's. You are the one who should stand or fall on your actions.


----------

